# Ganso, che flop. Può già tornare in Brasile.



## admin (24 Settembre 2016)

Ganso, passato in estate al Siviglia, è un flop. Il trequartista non sta trovando spazio in Spagna e, secondo quanto riportato dai media brasiliani, potrebbe rientrare in patria molto presto. Sulle sue tracce ci sarebbero, in prima fila, San Paolo e Santos.


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2016)

"Ha la magia nei piedi".


----------



## Hammer (24 Settembre 2016)

Dov'è il presidente del Santos che voleva 50M per questo coso?


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> "Ha la magia nei piedi".




Madonna che ridere all epoca


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Settembre 2016)

Alla fine le cosidette "banane" offerte da Galliani a suo tempo erano pure troppe


----------



## Freddy Manson (24 Settembre 2016)

Il presidente del Santos avrebbe fatto bene ad accettare le cassette di banane.


----------



## Aron (24 Settembre 2016)

Le banane erano riferite a Hernanes.

Se Galliani avesse pieni poteri, questo è uno di quegli scarti che farebbe di tutto per portare al Milan.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Settembre 2016)

gente del forum che stava sveglia di notte per vederlo in libertadores


----------



## juventino (25 Settembre 2016)

Il fatto è che nel calcio di oggi giocatori del genere non possono più giocare ad alti livelli, li definirei "anacronistici". Ganso è il tipoco giocatore alla Riquelme, grandissima tecnica, ma atleticamente vale meno di zero. La sua dimensione è il Sudamerica.


----------



## Sand (25 Settembre 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che nel calcio di oggi giocatori del genere non possono più giocare ad alti livelli, li definirei "anacronistici". Ganso è il tipoco giocatore alla Riquelme, grandissima tecnica, ma atleticamente vale meno di zero. La sua dimensione è il Sudamerica.


Il paragone ci sta come lentezza.
Ma Riquelme tecnicamente fa parte dell'Olimpo dei più grandi.
Questo invece è un giocatore come ce ne sono altri tecnicamente, per dire Vazques non gli è inferiore, ma si muove come un paraplegico.


----------



## Aron (25 Settembre 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> gente del forum che stava sveglia di notte per vederlo in libertadores



Questo qui sembrava più promettente di Neymar.
A parte la lentezza, è proprio carente di personalità.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Settembre 2016)

Con quella lentezza, devi avere la tecnica di Pirlo. Ganso, invece, anche tecnicamente è un giocatore nella media.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Settembre 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Alla fine le cosidette "banane" offerte da Galliani a suo tempo erano pure troppe



le banane erano per hernanes se non ricordo male


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Settembre 2016)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> le banane erano per hernanes se non ricordo male



Mi pare di ricordare che il tipo del santos disse che galliani offriva un casco di banane, ma forse sbaglio


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Settembre 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Mi pare di ricordare che il tipo del santos disse che galliani offriva un casco di banane, ma forse sbaglio



si ma era per l'affare hernanes , da li in poi diventò un tormentone per prendere in giro galliani


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> "Ha la magia nei piedi".



Tecnicamente e cosi, ma sappiamo che il calcio non e solo questo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Settembre 2016)

Mi ricordo quando leggevo gli elogi a sto giocatore..poi andavo a vedermi qualche partita e mi chiedevo dove vedessero forte sto paracarro..


----------



## Mr. Canà (26 Settembre 2016)

Semplicemente a 20 sembrava molto promettente e ci poteva stare che fisicamente avesse ancora margini di crescita. 

Il fatto è che già in Brasile, una volta passato dal Santos al San Paolo, avevo dimostrato invece evidenti limiti. Non è un caso che in Europa sia arrivato a 27 anni. Questa stagione è la cartina al tornasole della sua qualità come giocatore, e probabilmente il risultato è che nel calcio europeo di primo livello non fa la differenza.


----------



## 13-33 (5 Ottobre 2016)

Grande assist di tacco domenica !!!


----------



## pennyhill (5 Ottobre 2016)

È anche una questione di crociato, inteso come legamento.  Lui ha dei limiti, ma 2-3 gravi infortuni di quel tipo, ti cambiano comunque la carriera.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (8 Ottobre 2016)

L'avevo visto in copa libertadores e si vedeva fosse troppo lento e pigro per il calcio europeo.


----------

